# Jill Carrie - Going out of Buisness???



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Heard a rumor that the Jill Carrie is 
going out of buisness. Can anyone 
confirm this?


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Talapia said:


> Heard a rumor that the Jill Carrie is
> going out of buisness. Can anyone
> confirm this?


Not a rumor, get all the details here

http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/che...d-maryland-angler/223953-jil-carrie-sale.html


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, I also read that the boat is for sale.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Well, the Jil Carrie's been for sale for some time. Originally, Capt Jim was looking to sell the Jil Carrie so that he could finance his new boat, as he was giving up his Chesapeake Bay chartering business. The Jil Carrie wasn't that well suited to making the 75+ mile runs out to the canyons since she's a superb bay boat. What's news to me is that he's announced that he will not be building the new boat, and instead has chosen a slightly different line of work. The news saddens me as I have great respect for Capt Jim and would have liked to continue fishing with him.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

It's disappointing to see him hang it up. I had the chance to fish with him a few weeks ago for the first time and it was awesome. Capn' Jim seemed like a good dude, but sounds like hes gotta do what hes gotta do for the fam! Gotta respect the mans decision. He says hes gonna keep doin trips till he sells the boat!


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I spoke with Capt Jim a few weeks back and he hinted around the same. The expenses are too high for what he like to do and he has another job to pay the bills. It mainly tied into the no call no show customers and the party boats in the area which charge half of his rate. He giggled after i mentioned for him to fish off the carolina coast (cheaper and shorter runs). Maybe we will see.


----------

